
How to think in Turkic languages - fatiherikli
http://laktoz.yogurtcultures.org/?subject=Abbas&case=dative&predicate=A%C5%9F%C4%B1k&perfective=true&whom=third_person_singular
======
wink
I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. I'd say I'm pretty interested in languages
but as English is not my native language I guess I forgot most of the
grammatical technical terms that don't map to the German ones I kinda
remember.

I think some example sentences (with translations) at the start would go a
long way (Not 6 different ones, just some.. explanation of the currently shown
one). Maybe it would also help if you fixated the example sentence (e.g. via
css) so it's visible while scrolling. I don't speak Turkish, so I suppose I'm
bad at remembering the whole sentence while scrolling down and reading the
rest (not so much a problem for the first paragraph)

So I see how this could be cool to play around, I lack a bit of motivation as
I don't _understand_ the differences, and maybe a translation that changes (or
not!) with the users' settings would help. Might also be that I'm tired and
currently surrounded by people speaking Spanish and my mind isn't able to
focus on yet another language ;)

~~~
fatiherikli
Hello, actually I should have written a disclaimer post before. This project
is a python-learning project to show mentees in a summer camp how to create
free software from scratch :) I'll write a blog post and it'll make more
sense.

------
gnulinux
Native Turkish speaker here, interesting project. I think it'd be interesting
to think about which of the selections don't make sense (somehow filter them
out?). Say, I chose "accusative" and "personification copula" \+ "alethic
modality" and it gave me "Abbasi asikti." which doesn't really mean anything.
In fact, it's confusing because "-i" could also be used for genitive and thus
"Abbasi asikti" sounds like "his/her Abbas was in love" (so genitive -i
instead of accusative -i). I wonder why accusative doesn't really fit there.

------
Grue3
I think I broke it...

[http://laktoz.yogurtcultures.org/?subject=Abbas&case=possesi...](http://laktoz.yogurtcultures.org/?subject=Abbas&case=possesive&predicate=A%C5%9F%C4%B1k&conditional=true&perfective=true&future=true&whom=first_person_plural)

------
fatiherikli
Source codes and a demo gif is available: [https://github.com/yogurt-
cultures/laktoz](https://github.com/yogurt-cultures/laktoz)

------
ken
Interesting that "possessive" is considered a case here. Is that how Turkish
speakers think of it? When I studied Turkish in college, we learned that there
were only 6 cases (and Wikipedia agrees).

~~~
qwerty456127
> Interesting that "possessive" is considered a case here. Is that how Turkish
> speakers think of it?

I doubt many native speakers of any language ever think about cases, they just
use them intuitively.

> When I studied Turkish in college, we learned that there were only 6 cases
> (and Wikipedia agrees)

I don't really know about Turkish but in some languages there actually are
more cases than taught at school. E.g. Russian has 6 cases "officially" but in
fact there are more than 15.

------
tragomaskhalos
I've read that the key skill in understanding Turkish is to be able to de-
agglutinate a word into its constituents in real time as you hear it, and that
this skill just 'clicks in' at a certain point as you become more proficient.
I learned some Turkish for a holiday there over 30 years ago and have been
fascinated by the language ever since, but sadly am nowhere near that level
myself.

------
laichzeit0
Interesting. The case system looks exactly like Latin. Except for the
Possessive case, which I've never seen before.

------
jhbadger
This is interesting because a lot of computational linguistics focuses on
Indo-European languages which are typically fusional rather than
agglutinative.

~~~
khazhoux
Meanwhile, oligosynthetic languages receive very little attention in
computational liguistics. That's understandable from a usage standpoint, but
they're still a rich grounds for research.

